# The thread in which people talk about furries while also intensly arguing about cilantro



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

I hate Cilantro. if you hate cilantro you must join.

Also sad news the website Ihatecilantro.com is down :C


----------



## Herbe (May 15, 2020)

i like cilantro

what are you gonna do, evict me?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

No i'm going to sue you.


----------



## Herbe (May 15, 2020)

Too bad, cause the only thing I own that you can sue me for is my 5 acre cilantro farm.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

No no no! Why herbe why! I trusted you!!!


----------



## Herbe (May 15, 2020)

Haven't we already established that trusting me is a mistake


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 15, 2020)

my bad I forgot. Now go herbe this is for cilantro haters only :P


----------



## Herbe (May 15, 2020)

See ya later, peace


----------



## haneko (May 16, 2020)

There is no peace, as long as cilantro haters exist in this world.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 16, 2020)

Cilantro tastes like soap though...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2020)

what makes it taste like soap is actually a disorder caused by a specific olfactory gene but i dunno why you're all so vehement abt it


----------



## Zoroark (Jul 28, 2020)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> what makes it taste like soap is actually a disorder caused by a specific olfactory gene but i dunno why you're all so vehement abt it


It's not a disorder.
The disorder belongs to all the people who claim that cilantro/coriander _doesn't_ taste like soap.

I'm one of those with that disorder, but I think the herb tastes hideous anyway.  It's terrible.  I simply avoid it rather than hating it, though, so I don't belong in the club anyway.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2020)

Zoroark said:


> herb tastes hideous anyway.


hey man im trying my best


----------



## Zoroark (Jul 28, 2020)

Herbe said:


> hey man im trying my best


Maybe you should stop rolling in patches of cilantro?  That might improve your flavour.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 28, 2020)

I reccomend switching to rosemary.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2020)

rosemary is excellent indeed. we had a bush on campus that i would often get rosemary from, its one of my favorite herbs

i accidentally spelled herbs as herbes when typing it the first time out of habit


----------



## Novae (Jul 28, 2020)

what happened to the laying in moss plan


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 28, 2020)

ewww


----------



## M&F (Jul 28, 2020)

are you going to scarborough fair?
parsley, sage, rosemary and cilantro
remember me to one who lives there
for she once was a true love of... anthro?


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2020)

Mist1422 said:


> what happened to the laying in moss plan


moved to a less mossy environment unfortunately :(((


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 28, 2020)

MampersandF said:


> are you going to scarborough fair?
> parsley, sage, rosemary and cilantro
> remember me to one who lives there
> for she once was a true love of... anthro?


Scarborough fair is kinda sounding like a furry convention.

Except for the cilantro (i hope other furries also dislike cilantro)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 28, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> MampersandF said:
> 
> 
> > are you going to scarborough fair?
> ...


this furry loves cilantro


----------



## Mawile (Jul 28, 2020)

i don't know if i've ever had cilantro tbh


----------



## M&F (Jul 28, 2020)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> > MampersandF said:
> ...


do scalies count for that tho-



Mawile said:


> i don't know if i've ever had cilantro tbh


me either actually, ahah. at least, you already eat soap, so you can't go wrong regardless of your genetics-

(and I have a hypersensitive palate from hell, so most likely, I can't go right regardless of my genetics-)


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2020)

"by convention there is hot and cold, by convention there is color, but reality is just atoms and the void" or something like that

in other words, cilantro =/= soap and y'alls wack brainmeat just confuses the interpretation of the two


----------



## rari_teh (Jul 28, 2020)

i have the impression that the cilantro haters club just turned into the furry cilantro lovers club


----------



## Herbe (Jul 28, 2020)

i'm more of a planty than a furry myself


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2020)

Zoroark said:


> RedneckPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > what makes it taste like soap is actually a disorder caused by a specific olfactory gene but i dunno why you're all so vehement abt it
> ...











						Why Does Cilantro Taste Like Soap to Some People?
					

Some people detest cilantro in their food. Are they more than just picky eaters?



					www.britannica.com


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2020)

not sure if i'm a furry but despite the incredible welcomingness of this community i probably wouldn't admit it


----------



## Mawile (Jul 28, 2020)

i would rather have a robot-sona or something instead of a fursona tbh


----------



## rari_teh (Jul 28, 2020)

Mawile said:


> i would rather have a robot-sona or something instead of a fursona tbh


protogen. it’s called protogen.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2020)

isn't that like a type of cell


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 29, 2020)

antivirus is not enough
you need protogen


----------



## Mawile (Jul 29, 2020)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> isn't that like a type of cell


the protogen is the powerhouse of the cell


----------



## qenya (Jul 29, 2020)

to me it always just kinda tasted like nothing tbh

coriander? I barely knew 'er


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm a furry and i hate cilantro.

CIlantro is soap in herb form.


----------



## Novae (Jul 30, 2020)

i have been described as "schrödinger's furry" in the past due to identifying with like, around half the traits most people would consider to be "furry" traits and essentially getting called wrong if I say either I am or am not

I don't know if I've ever actually tried cilantro but probably would not like it


----------



## qenya (Jul 30, 2020)

Mist1422 said:


> I don't know if I've ever actually tried cilantro but probably would not like it


so you are also schrödinger's cilantro-hater, is what you're saying


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2020)

Herbe said:


> i'm more of a planty than a furry myself


make a cilantrosona


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 30, 2020)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > i'm more of a planty than a furry myself
> ...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Aug 24, 2020)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Herbe said:
> 
> 
> > i'm more of a planty than a furry myself
> ...


Make a rosemarysona


----------

